# The B11 Project



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Guys,

For all of those who wondered what was done, and further plans etc for my SR20 powered B11, check out my first site :waving: ...

http://users.sunbeach.net/maxattack/

As always feel free to email me, any questions or comments.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

how did you install the dual headlights? I have a spare set of headlamps in their mounts, they are the rectangular ones, my current headlamps are H4 upgrades, I was thinking some more light would be good for night driving.

You've done a great job on that car!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's awesome, i like what you've done with the car. Getting rid of the rear doors was a pretty good idea, and I never thought a 2-door conversion could turn out looking like it's supposed to be a 2-door, and the taillights look nice on the B11 too. Are they from a B13?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Unless I'm smoking tres bien crack, this isn't an NPM project. Off to Member's Rides for you. If I'm wrong, I'll move it back.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

B E A - utiful.

That's the sort of work I plan to do to my Pulsar NX after I get out of University.


----------



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

*B11sr20*



B11sleeper said:


> how did you install the dual headlights? I have a spare set of headlamps in their mounts, they are the rectangular ones, my current headlamps are H4 upgrades, I was thinking some more light would be good for night driving.
> 
> You've done a great job on that car!


The install of the lights was pretty simple. Once I had located donor lights and light bowls, my bodywork guy and I removed the sunny's light bowls (about 4# 12mm bolts each) We the welded the donor car's light bowls in position. Once this was done, a grill was fabricated (mine is galvanised steel but I figure fibre-glass can work better) and bolted-on...pretty easy once you have the donor car's light bowls....you can then adjust the headlights to shine where you want...prior to boltin on the grill tho...

I checked your site too....decent :thumbup: 

Good luck, if you try it.
Ron


----------



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> That's awesome, i like what you've done with the car. Getting rid of the rear doors was a pretty good idea, and I never thought a 2-door conversion could turn out looking like it's supposed to be a 2-door, and the taillights look nice on the B11 too. Are they from a B13?



Thanks for the compliments...
The tail lights are from the B11, they are actually standard...

Ron


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

what some people do ... owell, i still like it. haha...nice!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ha hahaha.. the B11 fuckin Sucks!!!



That is till you worked your magic on it. Nice work!!! A+++


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

You have the round lights, It looks like they can sit closer together, I have the 6054 sealed beam type. I have to do more researdch, but it seemed like i was gonna have to move/change the size of the radiator to put the additional headlamps in.

I need to look at this more with the grill off...


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Check mine ... http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/587017


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice. There are so many details that impress me about that car (2 door conversion, front end treatment), it's easy to see a lot of hard work went into the car and the end result is nice. The website is nice also.


----------

